# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Cristiano Ronaldo

## lizann

Real Madrid midfielder Cristiano Ronaldo is set to become football's first billionaire, earning an incredible Â£16,000 a minute.

The former Manchester United ace is to be offered a staggering Â£1.5 million a game to take part in a series of friendlies in the Middle East, according to a report in the Daily Star.

That would see the current world footballer of the year take over from David Beckham as the planet's richest player and send him on his way to becoming the game's first billionaire.

Real are considering a tour of the Middle East with oil barons are prepared to shell out megabucks to lure the Spanish club - and main attraction Ronaldo - to Uzbekistan, Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates and Qatar.

Real will be offered Â£3m per game for the tour during Spain's annual winter break, with that amount to be split 50-50 with Ronaldo to ensure the Portuguese is included in the trip.

A source told the Daily Star: "Real Madrid are the team of the moment and Ronaldo is the player everyone wants to see.

"He is the key to the deal. These wealthy businessmen are willing to break the bank to get him to play at their local stadium. Money really isn't an obstacle for these people.

"Real can virtually name their price if they include Ronaldo in the squad."

Ronaldo, bought by Real for Â£80m in the summer, already earns Â£12m a year at the Bernabeu, while pocketing a small fortune from a number of endorsement deals and his three clothing boutiques.

----------


## Meh

Too much money

----------

parkerman (23-10-2009), Siobhan (20-10-2009), tammyy2j (23-10-2009)

----------


## sindydoll

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/video/...ngs-badly.html  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

Cristiano Ronaldo will be the new official worldwide spokesmodel for Emporio Armani Menâs Underwear and Armani Jeans starting from Spring/Summer 2010.

The 24-year-old Portuguese soccer stud, who plays for Spanish club Real Madrid and the national Portuguese team, will be replacing David Beckham who has been the spokesmodel for Emporio Armani Menâs Underwear since January 2008.

Beckham is currently developing his own Beckham-branded menâs underwear line.

----------

